# CNET's Imperfect 10s: Best TVs for design, features, picture quality, and value



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

From CNET's David Katzmaier:



> Maybe you don't care how many features a TV has. Maybe you just want to see the coolest design going. Maybe all you want is the best bang for your buck, or the best picture regardless of cost.
> 
> Lucky for you, CNET's reviews have subratings. All of our TV reviews are rated according to four criteria -- Design, Features, Picture quality, and Value -- that are weighted, sifted, and centrifuged into the overall star rating.
> 
> Unfortunately you can't sort CNET's TV reviews by subrating on the Web site yet, so in the meantime I present the four TVs that would be perched at the top of those sorted lists. Each scored the only "10" we've awarded so far this year in the subratings mentioned above; they're not perfect, but a "10" is as good as it gets. I also list runners-up and potential challengers in each subcategory.


The list:

Best design: LG LM9600 series
Best features: Samsung UNES8000 series
Best picture quality: Panasonic TC-PVT50 series
Best value: Panasonic TC-PST50 series


Full article, which includes runner-ups, is located here.


----------

